# Hybrid Reports?



## 99tries (Aug 1, 2010)

Anybody fishing for/ catching hybrid stripers these days? I was wondering if the cool weather was bringing them out, but it's been SO dry... Are they hiding out in the deep water and waiting??


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

why don't you go fishing for them and then post, there would be reports then........


----------



## 99tries (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't posted reports of my being skunked the last 3 times I've gone, because I've been skunked the last 3 times I've gone.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

With all due respect, a skunk report is still good info. 
Water conditions, weather conditions, maybe not where but whether you fished pools, holes, rapids, tail-outs, creek mouths, etc.
I know I sounded a little curt, but there's give and take on a forum like this, or maybe I could say there SHOULD be some give and take. 
I've fished for hybrids and stripers around here for the last few years, and if you and other "report chasers" would would even bother to SEARCH the threads you'd learn more about HOW to catch what you're after instead of letting someone else do all the work for you, and you just saunter down to the creek only when they are biting.
LMJ


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

good post jeff! planning on going here soon and will report if so...was catching a few small ones 2 weeks ago, still out in deep water....i think a little rain and water rise would definatly help though


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

I got one last week in the lower GMR, about 20" long. It was missing an eye and really really skinny. I was catching white bass on a roostertail when it came along.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> With all due respect, a skunk report is still good info.
> Water conditions, weather conditions, maybe not where but whether you fished pools, holes, rapids, tail-outs, creek mouths, etc.
> I know I sounded a little curt, but there's give and take on a forum like this, or maybe I could say there SHOULD be some give and take.
> I've fished for hybrids and stripers around here for the last few years, and if you and other "report chasers" would would even bother to SEARCH the threads you'd learn more about HOW to catch what you're after instead of letting someone else do all the work for you, and you just saunter down to the creek only when they are biting.
> LMJ


I haven't been on the stream for 2 weeks. Hoping to get out soon.

Hey gents - it's a forum. Not an opportunity for you to be an ass. This post is as immature and unprovoked as anything I've seen on here; writing "with all do respect" isn't nearly as important as showing all do respect. 

Keep it classy. If you don't like something, don't respond, but there's no need to jump down someone's throat and excuse yourself by claiming "i know i sounded a little curt." You didn't sound curt. You sounded self righteous.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lmao......


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree, the dude was just asking if the Stripers were biting. Uncalled for response by LMJ..........Be sure your treatment of others is as you wish to be treated, I did see your signature, as do others on the forum.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll offer that I have had some big white bass hit a short arm spinner the past couple weeks, white w/either a silver or pounded copper #5 colorado blade, white split tail trailer. A few inhaled a 3/8 white chatterbait w/a large opaque white split trailer. These are pretty big baits compared to a rooster tail. Normally I get 2-3 big WB (about 18" size) bang bang, then a few nips, then nada........maybe downsizing would up the total catch?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry guys, 99 tries I apologize.
Yes, the hybrids are biting. 
LMJ


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

99tries said:


> I haven't posted reports of my being skunked the last 3 times I've gone, because I've been skunked the last 3 times I've gone.


I had a guy email me and tell me he's averaging .375 fish per trip. You're due.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I got a small one last weekend up at Kiser Lake trolling with a jointed shad rap.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's a striper! Hope you put him back or black helicopters with DNR stamped on'm will be after ya!  

How'd that guy fight?


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes I put him back to grow up. He was only 13 inches and did not fight much until he seen my Kayak.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

99tries said:


> Anybody fishing for/ catching hybrid stripers these days? I was wondering if the cool weather was bringing them out, but it's been SO dry... Are they hiding out in the deep water and waiting??



The hybrid fishing has slowed dramatically due to all of the last shad hatch being consumed. The low water combined with voracious fish equals nothin' left to eat in their normal haunts...which tells me the nonresident, fall run fish are all @ or near the Ohio river, where there's plenty to eat.

That's not to say a straggler, an early bloomer or a resident can't be pulled here & there, but I'm the .375 LMR Jeff mentioned. Hours and hours on the water for 1 good fish just ain't everybody's cup of tea. I had about 60 hours on the water for this one fish, no joke.












As I'm sure you know, we have needed rain for a while & as of right now that is the major factor contributing to the start/delay of the fall run. That, and the next big baitfish run up the rivers. 


As far as posting pictures & reports, I'm done with it. I thoroughly enjoy helping fellow fishermen out & will continue to contribute in some ways but I prefer solitude on the water & there are literally hoards of "report chasers" just waiting for the first batch of pictures to get posted so they can start showing up every day. I don't spend hours upon hours on the water so other people can reap the benefits. 


If I wanted to combat fish, I'd head to the Maumee.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

KeithOH - Everything in that picture looks awesome! Nice set up.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Man fallen, 60 hrs for one fish is tough. I thought I had it bad with no fish caught my last two trips out.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish it was an exaggeration... 3 hours in the morning & 3 @ night for a total of 10 days. I caught a few smallmouth here & there but they're not what I'm after.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

glad you finally got one, on the fly that has to be cool.
Yeah, closer to the OR until rain.
Great wiper, Seth!
LMJ


----------



## 99tries (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all!! Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. Just checked back to see what the gang had to say, and...wow! To clarify things: I've got my own favorite spot, and just wanted to know if the critters were biting _anywhere_ before I head back. The fishing has been so bad in my usual spot, I can't even find any fat, stinky buffaloes to pick on!! Just curious whether the fall hybrid run had ended or if this is simply a pause in the action until the rain and consistent cool weather come around. It's my first year catching the hybrids and my friend and I had hammered them one or two times, but it seems the well had run dry of late.

All in the interest of research, friends! Not looking to be a claim-jumper on anyone else's riffle!! Thanks (you know who you are) for the defense!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

fallen513 said:


> If I wanted to combat fish, I'd head to the Maumee.


Someone forgot to crop the background out of ONE picture and see what happens? 
99tries this is what the GMR and LMR will look like if we don't defend to the death our secret riffles. I say that tongue in cheek, but it may be truer than we know. 
LMJ


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

99tries said:


> The fishing has been so bad in my usual spot, I can't even find any fat, stinky buffaloes to pick on!!


I caught (well, hit in the head with a lure that happened to stick) my first buffalo last night, and thought it was particularly stinky. Kind of a nasty spicy smell, and it got all over my shirt. Blech... Is this because they are bottom feeders?

D


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

nitsud said:


> I caught (well, hit in the head with a lure that happened to stick) my first buffalo last night, and thought it was particularly stinky. Kind of a nasty spicy smell, and it got all over my shirt. Blech... Is this because they are bottom feeders?
> 
> D


All your suckers have a nice slimy coat on them. Couldn't tell you why!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's your hybrid report for Wednesday, September 22nd, 2010.

Arrived at the river @ 7 am, about 30 minutes past the time I like to be there. The sun was barely starting to illuminate the sky. I was delighted to find no other cars in the parking lot, not too shocking considering it's the middle of the week. 

First cast, short strike from a hybrid. 

Second cast, short strike from a hybrid. 

I changed flies to a smaller fly, third cast hooked up with a 5+ lb hybrid that promptly pulled out about 20 yards of line, then ran directly back towards me, unhooking itself.

I had so much line out when it took the fly, the hook never set properly.

Missed a 4th fish, cursed & headed in to work to give you this report. 

Tons of baitfish moving upriver, I saw a few pods of hundreds of shad...which is something I haven't seen in a couple months now. Lots of fish activity this morning.

The fish are going to run regardless of rainfall, but if we do get rain (a lot) they are going to blitzkrieg.

(EDIT: I spent 2.5 hours fishing last night as well, with nothing to show for it.)


----------



## Yankee Sticker (Apr 14, 2010)

Good report Fallen, I usually only try smallies but may have to go after these monsters you have been catching this fall. Can you give me exact GPS coordinates for where you park and where you are casting? Kidding!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just follow all the tangled line!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

That one fish looks worth 60 hours! Great job, 513!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Went out from 9-12 last night. Saw lots of bait moving around, and number of big things jumping around, but wasn't able to convince anything that it wanted to eat what I was throwing (buzzbait, pop-r, shallow crankbaits, etc.) I was hoping the small amount of rain and bright moon would kick them up, but no luck.


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

I was over at Harsha the other day. Trolled for umpteen hours and caught one crappie. Saw a couple of spots with wipers going after shad and a few dead/wounded shad floating around, but could not get anything to hit what I was dragging or throwing.


----------



## 99tries (Aug 1, 2010)

Haven't gone for wipers (or anything else for that matter) around here for a couple of weeks now. This cold snap makes me curious enough to go out on the hunt this week. Was in the Smokies over the weekend with the Delamere & Hopkins fly guys. Fishing's been terrible down there b/c they've got the same rainfall woes as us. The Little River was running at 1/4 of its normal flow for this time of the year and the water was 'gin clear'. No one caught anything worthy of note on Friday or Saturday. We got hours and hours of rain Saturday night, so some of us delayed our return to the Blue Chip City. It was textbook mountain trout action on Sunday; rising water with just a bit of color for camouflage. Good times for those who could stay for half a day on Sunday. Going to hit the river this week - will deliver a report unless I'm too crushed by depressing reality...


----------



## weecraw (Mar 24, 2008)

For me in the lmr,chartreuse and white clouser minnows size 4 have been the trick. Got 3 small ones on fri morning. Caught a moose hybrid this morning and had another big one break off due to my stupidity in not checking my knots after a big fish,especially on 2x tippet and a 6wt.The first one took me way into my backing but i was able to turn it and land it. They would hit on the first strip after the clouser hit the water. Thankfully it didn't take me 60 hrs either,just lucky I guess.I wasn't even there an hr and hooked up.Good luck and good fishing! wee craw


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

weecraw said:


> For me in the lmr,chartreuse and white clouser minnows size 4 have been the trick. Got 3 small ones on fri morning. Caught a moose hybrid this morning and had another big one break off due to my stupidity in not checking my knots after a big fish,especially on 2x tippet and a 6wt.The first one took me way into my backing but i was able to turn it and land it. They would hit on the first strip after the clouser hit the water. Thankfully it didn't take me 60 hrs either,just lucky I guess.I wasn't even there an hr and hooked up.Good luck and good fishing! wee craw


That Fallen guys sucks! 60 hours for 1 fish. Dude is a wacko...........  He needs to take lessons from U


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I sight casted to a dead carp for 30 minutes once.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> I sight casted to a dead carp for 30 minutes once.


Keep your eye on the prize!


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> I sight casted to a dead carp for 30 minutes once.


I've done the same though i'm not sure if it was for a full thirty minutes lol.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Weecraw, Are you tying your clousers with streamer hooks or octopus hooks? I have seen them tied both ways.


----------

